# schwinn 20'' balloon ?



## nick tures (Jul 14, 2020)

what year or model ? worth restoring ?     how original ?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 14, 2020)

all old bikes are worth restoring. except those that don't need restoring.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 24, 2020)

anyone know what model ?


----------



## nick tures (Jul 29, 2020)

bump   any help ?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2020)

50's Model J-20 Spitfire.  Looks pretty original to me. Got a serial number?


----------



## nick tures (Jul 30, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> 50's Model J-20 Spitfire.  Looks pretty original to me. Got a serial number ?




serial number is H283324  , not sure what year ?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2020)

nick tures said:


> serial number is H283324  , not sure what year ?




Is there actually 6 numbers after the H? Maybe 5 numbers?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 30, 2020)

my quick serial search says 1951 ???


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 30, 2020)

here's one all perdy...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 30, 2020)

_*Schwinn *_*Spitfire.... a quick google search only showed this one above as an actual living example with this particular frame.


this shows the chain guard but only shows pinstripes. no scallops.*


----------



## nick tures (Jul 31, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Is there actually 6 numbers after the H? Maybe 5 numbers?



6 total after h correct


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2020)

nick tures said:


> 6 total after h correct




That # would be stamped under the crank then, so that's a 1951 J-20 Spitfire.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> That # would be stamped under the crank then, so that's a 1951 J-20 Spitfire.



is it worth restoring ?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2020)

nick tures said:


> is it worth restoring ?




I wouldn't think so. Refurb with new paint for a cool little rider maybe?


----------



## nick tures (Aug 3, 2020)

is there anyway to get the right color match  ?, bike has been painted


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 3, 2020)

yes it is worth restoring. look how cool it is.


----------



## k_jf1972 (Apr 21, 2022)

nick tures said:


> what year or model ? worth restoring ?     how original ?
> 
> View attachment 1228871
> 
> ...



Did you restore this bike?


----------



## nick tures (Apr 21, 2022)

k_jf1972 said:


> Did you restore this bike?



i got all the bolts free just got to get the gooseneck out, i was going to do that soon was letting it soak for while now hopefully it comes out easy,  then its getting blasted


----------



## k_jf1972 (Apr 23, 2022)

nick tures said:


> i got all the bolts free just got to get the gooseneck out, i was going to do that soon was letting it soak for while now hopefully it comes out easy,  then its getting blasted



Let me know if you want to sale the frame??? Thanks


----------



## nick tures (Apr 23, 2022)

k_jf1972 said:


> Let me know if you want to sale the frame??? Thanks



maybe ill send a pm


----------

